# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  هااااام..رمضان قارب ع الانتهاء..

## mylife079

ما أسرع أيامك يا رمضان .. تأتي على شوق ولهف .. وتمضي على عجل 
ها قد مضي النصف منك يا رمضان 
يا شهر الصيام ترفق .. ويا شهر القيام تمهل ..
نفوس العابدين اطمأنت في ساعاتك.. 
وقلوب الراكعين ساجدين تبتلت في محرابك
سبحان الله..
منذ أيام، كنا ندعو : "اللهم بلغنا رمضان".
و منذأيام قليلة، هنأ بعضُنا بعضاً ببلوغ رمضان
فقد هل الهلال، مع النداء الشهير :
"ياباغي الخير أقبل، و يا باغي الشر أقصر .."

و اليوم، فاجأتنا هذه الحقيقة : 
انقضى النصف من رمضان !!
سبحان الله.. أبهذه السرعة
رمضان.. هذاالضيف ؛ خفيف الظل، عظيم الأجر..
مضى النصف.. "و النصف كثير"..

وهنا لا بد ان نقف مع أنفسنا وقفات أيها الأحباب
ماذا أودعنا في هذه الأيام؟ 
كيف نحن والقرآن ؟
كيف نحن وصيام الجوارح والسمع والبصر ؟
كيف نحن والقيام ؟
كيف نحن وتفطير الصائمين ؟
كيف نحن والصدقة والصلة والبر ؟
كيف حالنا مع الخشوع والخضوع والدموع ؟
هل اجتهدنا في طلب العتق، أم رضي البعض أن يكونوا مع الخوالف..؟


أخي أختي
هذه أيام وليالي العتق تنقضي يوماً بعد يوم 
وسرعان ما سيقال : وداعاً رمضان 
فهلا كانت همتنا عالية ، ولسان كل منا يقول : 
لن يسبقني إلى الرحمن أحد
هلا جاهدنا أنفسنا وأتعبناها بالطاعة ،
حتى ترتاح في مستقر رحمة الله في جنة الخلد 
فالعبد لن يجد طعم الراحة إلا عند أول قدم يضعها في الجنة
ها نحن في النصف من رمضان ..
وبعد أيام قلائل ،سنستقبل العشر الأواخر ـ
لمن كتب الله له عمراً ـ أفضل ليالي العام ،
فيها ليلة من خير شهر ، من حُرِمَ خيرها فقد حُرِم.
فيالسعادة من عرف فضل زمانه ،
ومحا بدموعه وخضوعه صحائف عصيانه ،
وعظم خوفه ورجاؤه ، فأقبل طائعاً تائبا يرجو عتق رقبته وفك رهانه.
أحبتي .. الأيام تمضي متسارعة ، 
والأعمار تنقضي بانقضاء الأنفاس ، وكل مخلوق سيفنى ، 
وكل قادم مغادر ، وهذا الشهر المبارك،
يوشك أن يقول وداعاً ، ولعلك لا تلقاه بعد عامك هذا .
فصم صيام مودع ، وصل صلاة مودع ، وقم قيام مودع 
وتب توبة مودع ، وقم بالأسحار باكياً ، مخبتاً ، منيباً ، 

أخي ... أختي 
غداً يقال : انقضى رمضان ، وأقبل عيد أهل الإيمان 
و لكن شتان.. !!
شتان .. بين من يهل عليه هلال شوال 
و هومعتق من النيران ، قد كتب من أهل الجنان..
وبين من يهل عليه، وهو أسير الشهوات و المعاصي ،
قد حرم من الخيرات ، وباء بالخسران..
اللهم وفقنا للصالحات قبل الممات ، 
وأخذ العدة للوفاة قبل الموافاة ، وثبت قلوبنا على دينك واختم لنا بالصالحات ، واغفر لنا ولوالدينا وأزواجنا وذرياتنا 
وإخواننا وأحبابنا والمسلمين ، 
واكتبنا جميعاً من عتقائك من النار

----------


## هلا

سبحان الله ها قد بدأت العشر الاواخر .

اللهم اعنا على حفظك و ذكرك وحسن عبادتك برمضان وبعد انقضائة .






اللي ما فتح القرآن يفتحه يا جماعة رمضان فرصة ذهبية للعمل والتوبة والصلاح .   :SnipeR (45):   :SnipeR (45):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا الك هلا على المرور الطيب

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر


اللهم تقبل منا

----------


## شذى الياسمين

فعلا مضى بسرعه ,, ها هو اليوم ال20 من رمضان قارب على الانتهاء ..

مشكور

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك اختي شذى 

 :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم ادخلنا جميعا من باب الريان 

واختم بالصالحات اعمالنا 


مشكور محمد على التذكير

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الله يجزيك الخير حورية .. فعلا ما اسرع الأيام ..

الله يتقبل منك صالح الأعمال ويختمها بالطاعات ..[/align]

----------


## mylife079

الله يتقبل منا جميعاً 

شكرا الك محمود على مرورك الطيب

----------


## shams spring

يا رب تغفرلنا جميعا وتبارك النا بأواخر الشهر

يسلمو mylife  :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكور محمد جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك من النار ومن الذين عفوت عنهم في شهرك 


اللهم تقبل منا صيامنا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا للجميع على المرور 


اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فأعفو عنا يا كريم 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------

